# Why do people put plastic bags on their seats?



## Cyclopathic (26 Mar 2013)

I've seen this for years but I've only just thought to wonder why. Why do people do this? Why do they put plastic bags on their seats. I understand if it is to keep the rain off but then I see people riding around with them on. So please enlighten me as to what on earth it's all about. In fact it's a bit odd even to keep the rain off when a quick wipe does the job.


----------



## Lanzecki (26 Mar 2013)

It's for that sweaty arse effect. Either that or "Look at the hobo"


----------



## HovR (26 Mar 2013)

Some saddles are absorbent, like the 90's faux suede leather saddle on my Peugeot. If these get wet then you can't just wipe the water off, and they can take a while to dry out even in a warm garage. Personally though I can't be bothered to take a plastic bag on and off when parking the bike up so I just sit on a wet saddle!


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Mar 2013)

HovR said:


> Some saddles are absorbent, like the 90's faux suede leather saddle on my Peugeot. If these get wet then you can't just wipe the water off, and they can take a while to dry out even in a warm garage. Personally though I can't be bothered to take a plastic bag on and off when parking the bike up so I just sit on a wet saddle!


If one is just going to end up with the permanent bag look then it does seem a bit...er...I don't know...something or other.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2013)

riding around with plastic bag on saddle, I'd guess it's an old foam saddle with a split cover, soaking wet, hence the plastic bag to stop the spongy sodden foam wetting ones bottom.

Plastic bag on saddle when parked, to keep saddle dry (as mentioned) or to hide a costly saddle from would be thieves.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> I've seen this for years but I've only just thought to wonder why. Why do people do this? Why do they put plastic bags on their seats. I understand if it is to keep the rain off but then I see people riding around with them on. So please enlighten me as to what on earth it's all about. In fact it's a bit odd even to keep the rain off when a quick wipe does the job.


Plastic bag? Scrubbers!

They should get a proper saddle cover like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0029LD9...nd=1351403688358100826&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=

I've got one. True you can wipe most saddles down, but unless you have something absorbant with you you can't get it quite dry, which leads to a damp bottie.


----------



## downfader (26 Mar 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> riding around with plastic bag on saddle, I'd guess it's an old foam saddle with a split cover, soaking wet, hence the plastic bag to stop the spongy sodden foam wetting ones bottom.
> 
> Plastic bag on saddle when parked, to keep saddle dry (as mentioned) or to hide a costly saddle from would be thieves.


 
Always remember as a lad one of the lads in my class had the leatherette split on his. His approach was to simply tear the foam and leatherette off and ride on the plastic shell. He did so for a couple of years after school I was told.


----------



## HovR (26 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Plastic bag? Scrubbers!
> 
> They should get a proper saddle cover like this:
> 
> ...


 
You use a folding bike as a saddle cover?


----------



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2013)

HovR said:


> You use a folding bike as a saddle cover?


Hmmmm. That went wrong!


----------



## Theseus (26 Mar 2013)

Of course, if you have a nice saddle like one of these, you also need one of these.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Mar 2013)

It makes your bike look horrible, so is a handy theft-deterrent.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2013)

Whilst I have a beautiful saddle cover for my bike, I have to admit that son uses one of those shoe covers you get for walking into swimming pools on his saddle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> It makes your bike look horrible, so is a handy theft-deterrent.


This plus it keeps the leather dry.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Mar 2013)

Touche said:


> Of course, if you have a nice saddle like one of these, you also need one of these.




Those rain covers are rubbish now, they used to have a nice Brooks logo in gold on them so people still knew you had a Brooks under it (maybe). You may as well use a shower cap or Asda bag now!

If you keep your arse fat it covers the saddle well enough anyway


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2013)

If I must leave the bike in the rain not only the saddle gets covered, but also the handlebars


----------



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If I must leave the bike in the rain not only the saddle gets covered, but also the handlebars


Why stop there Pat?

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Topeak-Bike...aign=Adwords&gclid=CNqsu86Jm7YCFUTItAodKRQAwQ


----------



## Radchenister (26 Mar 2013)

This hiding it to fool thieves thing, are they the type of thieves who wear stripey tops, eye masks and carry sacks with swag written on it?

If so, then shoddy work, they need to go the whole hog and lay some traps ... you know, marbles, banana skins etc.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Why stop there Pat?
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Topeak-Bike...aign=Adwords&gclid=CNqsu86Jm7YCFUTItAodKRQAwQ


 
Uh uh woman! 30 pounds?? Couple of bin bags do the same job 
Seriously, rusty handlebar screws and wet grips annoy me, hence the covering.


----------



## Globalti (27 Mar 2013)

Leather saddles, which get wet will stretch fast like a pair of new walking boots. No bad thing in itself because they will mould themselves to the bottom of the user who will declare: "Lo - my saddle, made from the finest ox hide, hath shaped itself to my posterior and thus justified its extreme weight, ugly appearance, crude manufacturing and high pecuniary cost! This proves that it is superior to any modern plarstic saddle. Praise the Lord!"

But a wet leather saddle is not pleasant and is likely to sag much futher than intended, ending up looking like the steel bucket seat on one of those early tractors.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Whilst I have a beautiful saddle cover for my bike, I have to admit that son uses one of those shoe covers you get for walking into swimming pools on his saddle.


same here for when outside at work


----------



## Ningishzidda (27 Mar 2013)

Because,,, wait for it.... 'They want to.'


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2013)

Globalti said:


> But a wet leather saddle is not pleasant and is likely to sag much futher than intended, ending up looking like the steel bucket seat on one of those early tractors.


Which is why they have a tension bolt underneath.

In years of riding on leather saddles I've only once had to touch the tensioner on any of them. All are extremely comfortable.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Whilst I have a beautiful saddle cover for my bike, I have to admit that son uses one of those shoe covers you get for walking into swimming pools on his saddle.


Me too for coffee stops. Also use one to protect saddle pack in wet weather.


----------



## Chris S (27 Mar 2013)

> Why do people put plastic bags on their seats?


 
In case an HGV comes too close.


----------



## Shortmember (28 Mar 2013)

_Why do people put plastic bags on their seats?_
It's an effective deterrent against pervy saddle sniffers-well,it always deters me anyway.


----------



## gbb (28 Mar 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Because,,, wait for it.... 'They want to.'



Not far from the truth. My sons does it. Why ?, because a bike means nothing too him. We're all overanalysing it, we covet our bikes, can't understand why someone would be so do something so...naff. They do, my son does, because a bike means nothing to him. His seats had it, the bag keeps his ass dry, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## markharry66 (29 Mar 2013)

I have seen someone put plastic bags over the back light. I put sandwich bags on my feet when its cold or wet. At the end of the day who cares its their bike, their life. Let them live it


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Plastic bag? Scrubbers!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0029LD9...nd=1351403688358100826&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=
> ...


 
As with most things saddle related - go Brooks!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Mar 2013)

I have a brooks cover which goes in my frame bag. I've never once remembered to use it on my brooks saddles, I always try to find some cover when I park up tho. Never given plastic bags on seats a second thought TBH & I've got minor damage to a foam saddle that I weather proofed with Bostik. Flexes & keeps the wet out of the foam quite happily.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Mar 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I have a brooks cover which goes in my frame bag. I've never once remembered to use it on my brooks saddles, I always try to find some cover when I park up tho. Never given plastic bags on seats a second thought TBH & I've got minor damage to a foam saddle that I weather proofed with Bostik. Flexes & keeps the wet out of the foam quite happily.



I only ever use mine if the bikes outside the tent.


----------



## sheffgirl (29 Mar 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> It makes your bike look horrible, so is a handy theft-deterrent.


 
Not necessarily, there was a bike in the rack at my local Tescos with no wheels left and a plastic bag tied to the seat, just the frame was left.


----------

